
24PullRequests – recommends projects to contribute code to over the holidays - hanasu
http://24pullrequests.com/
======
hanasu
You can create a profile that will give recommendations about projects you
might be interested in contributing to. Contributions are not just limited to
code - improving documentation, creating/extending test cases, and
submitting/closing open issues are all welcome. It seems aimed at getting
newcomers involved with open source as well.

